# Line to line knots



## BassAddict (Apr 6, 2008)

I usually use the albright special to join my 15lb mono backing to 15lb power pro but i hate tying this knot!!! Anyone have another recomedations on what knot to use when joining mono to braid? Heres the Albright I dread tying:


----------



## Jim (Apr 6, 2008)

Uni to uni.

Right from the power pro site. This knot is also a PITA so no big gain or loss. 

https://www.powerpro.com/using/uniuni.asp


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 7, 2008)

Seagar Knot - fast, simple and strong. If it is only for backing, use a surgeons knot


----------



## Mattman (Apr 7, 2008)

Back to back Uni.

Blood Knot.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 7, 2008)

If I'm tying braid to any line that's lighter than 12lb test, I'll use the Albright. I prefer using the Uni to Uni as I think that it is easier to tie. I use the Uni to Uni when tying a heavier line to braid like 20lb line for a bite leader for the Pickerel Pond. I think the double Uni has a bigger profile when it goes through your guides though.


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 7, 2008)

If you are using the uni to uni with 20lb flouro or mono leaders you will have a hard time casting it through the guides. I use 20lb braid with 12lb flouro and have no problems casing it through my guides, even if the leader knot is on my spool to start. One tip that works well with the uni to uni is to cut the tag ends as close as possible and then put a drop of super glue on the knot, then quickly roll the knot between your fingers before the glue sets up. This will help the knot stay as compact as possible. 

I have never tried the albright or the seaguar, but the blood knot never seemed to work for me with braid. I first learned of it when I fly fished. I tried it when tying braid to a flouro leader and the braid would always pull through, never cinched right, or it would dig into the leader. I have had others tell me the same thing, but recently I saw knot wars on tv and they ranked the uni to uni and blood knot a tie for braid to flouro knots. Maybe I was just tying it wrong, I havent tied one since I started using the uni to uni.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 7, 2008)

i switched from blood to uni to uni. blood knot works fine for mono to flouro, however i was having the same slipping problem as jkbirocz with braid to mono.


----------

